# Satellite Connections Prewired in Itasca?



## murraymcleod (Dec 24, 2014)

We bought a 2003 Class A Itasca Sunova 27C, and it came with a Winegard Carryout dish and associated wires, but I'm wondering how I'll have to hook this all up (and I can't contact the old owner to find out what's what).  

In the cabinet above the passenger seat there is a "DSS" panel that has two coax connections for "to" and "from" the satellite receiver. I'm wondering though if this panel is really connected to anything. The "to" receiver wire seems to come from up in the roof area, but there are no coax connections on the roof.  I also have the 'usual' Winegard antenna amplifier panel up there in that cabinet.

Reading the Winnebago manual for our unit, it says something about the coach being prewired for satellite, but that the actual hookup connection (on the roof?) is an option . There seems to be just the single "cable-in" coax connection on the side of the RV.  Is it possible that the "satellite in" connection is really that connection?   Has anyone seen that outside input ever wired for satellite, rather than for cable in?

I'm just trying to minimize experimentation to find out what goes where!  I got a Dish 211z receiver, and everything worked fine in my driveway, but I'm just trying to hopefully avoid running the cables from the dish through my door or windows!   Thanks in advance (and Merry Christmas to all!).


----------



## LEN (Dec 24, 2014)

Not just Itasca but most all motorhomes are wired for satellite and cable plus an antenna over the air. What you're seeing in the front cabinet is pre-wire for a satellite dish to be mounted onthe top of the motor home. For any of the Carrey outs and what I did is ran a cable from the upper cabinet and then to the outside where I could hook it to the carryout the carryout will also need 12 V power and I picked it up in the front bay. So what you'll have is cable for the carryout in the front cabinetry satellite receiver to and then from the receiver to the various TVs and the cable from the satellite receiver can be hooked there and then goes to the carryout.

LEN


----------

